# Searching Photos for a CD/book compilation



## Taleso (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi there ex Ben Line boys 1962 to 1973!

I've put together a CD Book/recordings compilation and looking to contact ex shipmates who were sharp shooting photographers to see if they have any slides/negs I can use. I only need one or two photos eg,

Example enclosed is from the Ben Larig 1962/1964 with Bill Adams, Willie Purnell and Willie McRate. Sorry but I can't recall the Leckys name wearing the towel. Willie Purnell took 'opposing' pictures at the same sitting and I wonder if he would let me use one.

I am also looking for any pictures taken of the skiffle group on the Ben Vorlich when I was doing my steam time in 1974. The group was Allan Whyte, Ronnie Smith and yours truly Gordon Porter. I remember Allans' wife Doreen taking some so I could use one of them.

Also any of the cabin, smoke room or shoreside 'sing song' p**s ups (Hong Kong Mission circa 1968 perhaps?) would be highly appreciated

Best regards,
Taleso


----------

